# July Photo Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Took this one a while back, I like it just for look of that water  I had a play with the contrast/brightness and cropped it, is that allowed?


----------



## RAZORBACK300 (Nov 14, 2010)

morning moon..


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I Wonder what today will bring?
ABT Redcliffe 
2 July 2011
Yes to all the questions .....

Thanks,

S


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Longy beach landing gone awry, 17/07/11.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=49021

Thought I should add the closeup, it's the same shot (not a separate entry).


----------

